# Appreciation of David Bowie



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)

Can't stop appreciating him and his works.  

He's the best.  I have listened to his music since I was 15 years old--48 years I believe!

Any Bowie lovers out there?  Post his music to show it!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Jul 4, 2020)

I love this one.  It's so weird & fun.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 4, 2020)

Unlike many celebrity marriages, Bowie and Iman not only fell in love at first sight, they stayed truly happy with each other for 24 yrs before he died in 1969 of cancer:


The day after he died Iman posted this poignant love note:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)

Lethe200 said:


> Unlike many celebrity marriages, Bowie and Iman not only fell in love at first sight, they stayed truly happy with each other for 24 yrs before he died in 1969 of cancer:
> View attachment 112326
> 
> The day after he died Iman posted this poignant love note:
> View attachment 112327


He died in 2016.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 5, 2020)

I was into Ziggy Stardust, but not much more of his recordings. After Stardust, I couldn't relate to his music the same way. Although, Bowie introduced me to Glam Rock that led me to T-Rex and Lou Reed and Velvet Underground, of which I still listen to today.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 5, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I love this one.  It's so weird & fun.


The worst video ever made


----------



## Pepper (Jul 5, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The worst video ever made


That's very possible!


----------



## asp3 (Jul 8, 2020)

I like a lot of his music through about the early mid 80's and then a handful of songs after that.  I lost most interest after Let's Dance.  My favorite Bowie album is Ziggy Stardust and that comes in at a tie for #56 in my 1700 rated albums.  However my favorite Bowie song is one from early on in his career.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 8, 2020)

We can.  We can.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


>


I love the rhythm of that song!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Devi (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2021)

First I've heard of this song, I think it's about his brother who eventually committed suicide.....not sure.


----------



## Wren (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Wren (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Lethe200 (May 8, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> He died in 2016.


Thanks for the correction! I knew that, so I was clearly having a senior moment when I typed the wrong date, LOL!

Outside of the really awful wig, I loved Bowie as Jareth, the Goblin King, in the 1986 movie "Labyrinth". A visual feast, with Jim Henson's Creature Shop producing the goblins and animals, and a very young Jennifer Connelly as the heroine Sarah. Bowie wrote and performed four songs (he wrote a fifth but was not the singer on it), although the movie was scored by Trevor Jones. 

Henson was going through a tough period at the time and his directing skills weren't the best. The movie was a box office flop but has rightfully become a cult classic. In 2017 Capitol Records reissued a digital remastered vinyl LP. The songs are also available via streaming, including from Amazon, where the LP version has garnered a five-star rating from 1, 407 reviews! Many claim it is one of the very best examples of Bowie's songwriting skills.


----------



## FastTrax (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Ed (May 10, 2021)

I used to enjoy listening to David Bowie, however, my taste in music changed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Can't stop appreciating him and his works.
> 
> He's the best. I have listened to his music since I was 15 years old--48 years I believe!
> 
> Any Bowie lovers out there? Post his music to show it!


Just came across this.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2022)

I found this one awhile back and now I'm posting it:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Great song!


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 18, 2022)

I have a double CD that has his greatest hits from the 70's and 80's.  It is phenomenal. 

I've posted this tune before.  It is little known and was in the movie Cat People but I just think it shows so much depth and intensity in his voice.  And Giorgio Moroder who produced it was a real innovator in electronic music.  He produced Donna Summer's I Feel Love, which sounded like nothing else at the time.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 3, 2022)




----------

